# Your Porn Name



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

Your porn name would be the name of your childhood pet, along with the name of the street where you grew up.

What would you porn name be?:shocked:

Mine is Duke Harrison (sweet porn name for sure i sets all da porno ladies):blushed:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Suzie Norfolk (Ha! Wait a minute...?)


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

that's not so sexy


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Tiki Sundown
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Sakura Leonie-Hill or Sakura Green-Garden.
Either way it sounds somewhat sexual.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Why is the garden green?!



Ghost Gulley.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

thats a damn good question but sounds fun non the less:wink:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheenster said:


> Why is the garden green?!


The name of the road is Green Garden.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Meatnany bonany


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

Delight Sensation


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

"Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday" - ATHF
oh ya, im feeling it:laughing:


----------



## PineCone (Jul 10, 2009)

Which pet?
Dogs:
Tiger
Buckshot
Patch

Cats:
Blackie
Shine
Meatball
Mr. Comfortable Bumpy (turned out to be Jezabel)
Elijah the Tishbite
Moses
Bobby
Zebe the Grebe

Road name:
Darnit

?????????????????
:laughing:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

PineCone said:


> Which pet?
> Dogs:
> Tiger
> Buckshot
> ...


Buckshot Darnit has alot of porn potential.lol just the lil detail. you female and that name is totally for a very large maybe hairy man.:crazy:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

tsunamictuna said:


> Delight Sensation


 You and pinecone should trade names.


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

SUPERJERKASS said:


> You and pinecone should trade names.


I love my name, it's my alias while at work - A dancing song will come on, & I will immediately get my grove on. So one of my co-workers to the liberty of giving me a stripper name.

So I feel not only should I keep that name, But I deserve to keep it.
As a person, and as a grown man ) LOL

JK.

Why?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Joey St Mary


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Ranger Oakbank



... wtf!? :wink: I'll work with it, maybe I could do some kind of... well, rangery things


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Sir Kumsalot.

EDIT: Jaykay, my real one would actually be 30000x more gay: Princess Violet.

*sighs*


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Darth Mark

Now see, that's just.... wow. How the hell would I make that work? lol


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Darth Mark
> 
> Now see, that's just.... wow. How the hell would I make that work? lol


well, number one target in porn is probably nerdy geeks, Darth Mark could pass for a star wars character, I'd be just like that stupid movie, jack and some random make a porno, only it'd be cooler... maybe.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I've had a lot of nick names, but the only one that would work as a porn name is one of mine from high school:

The Donkey



or maybe "Shaggy D", but I like The Donkey more.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Futurist said:


> well, number one target in porn is probably nerdy geeks, Darth Mark could pass for a star wars character, I'd be just like that stupid movie, jack and some random make a porno, only it'd be cooler... maybe.


I could make a killing with some storm trooper gear, huh? :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I moved a lot so I'll just pull a random street name out of a hat.

Ally Greenwood.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Brandi Goscote?
I sound more like a murderer on death row rather than a porn star...


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I could make a killing with some storm trooper gear, huh? :tongue:


Probably a good idea to google it first, it's probably been done countless times, I'm sure bringing a bit of star wars into some kind of guest-appearance-like thing would work wonders


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeeves Herndon.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I could make a killing with some storm trooper gear, huh? :tongue:













Yes, Yes you could...roud:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Goober Oak.

NOT SEXY AT ALL.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

moon said:


> Goober Oak.
> 
> NOT SEXY AT ALL.


I'd be willing to make a porno with anyone named Goober.:tongue:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

moon said:


> Goober Oak.
> 
> NOT SEXY AT ALL.


Its cool i seen a pic of you in the pic forum, and Beautiful women always get away with shitty names.:laughing:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

You just go ga-ga for the goo dontcha McG.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course I do, I love goo.


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

Keith Abdalla

LOL


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Matt Adams


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Chelsea Medina


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Buster Kenya, my rabbit from when I was little's name and my current street name


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

decided said:


> Chelsea Medina


sounds more like a country singer than a porn star


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bella Castleton ... cute name but not sexy


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Shivas Apelvägen


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Lucy Lenape

Could work, sounds better as dancer name. Lucy Lenape luscious lap dancer


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Heidi Slinkyrd. 

i dont think ill be selling to many movies with that name...


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

Phoenix Verdugo :crazy:


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Sadie Kenston.


----------



## entplay (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Guinevere 

It could be a porn set to a Camelot theme. Knights and Whores of the Roundtable?


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

No comment.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

Mocha Waukegan.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Ashes Lindenwood


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Smokey Oakridge


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

Rusty Carol Ann...Geriatric porn? 
:shocked:


----------



## eso (Nov 29, 2009)

alex bonnie brooke.....ami doin it rite?


----------



## eso (Nov 29, 2009)

The Psychonaut said:


> Heidi Slinkyrd.
> 
> i dont think ill be selling to many movies with that name...


yes u will but only after ur sex change


----------



## MOGwok (Feb 5, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> No comment.


So you live on Comment Street?

:mellow: Comment Avenue? 

And if your pet's name was 'No', that had to be confusing.




Max Franklin. I guess.. nerd.. porn? With like glasses?


It could be in the library... or something....


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Lobo Bienestar :/


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow Whitley.

Hmmm. I guess that's...cool...:mellow:


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Barney Moore

I am bitterly disappointed.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Jack Pearl

oh man, pirate porn...


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Brutus Dunn.....horribly male sounding...but my other childhood pets name was Charlie Brown...come to think of it we always had male pets...next was *******...no hope of a good porn name for me


----------



## Absence (Mar 26, 2010)

Tinkerbell Grove.

Yikes.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Absence said:


> Tinkerbell Grove.
> 
> Yikes.


Bahaha! I love it!


----------



## haplo (May 29, 2010)

Leftover Turkey Cock. lmfao

Yes...my dogs name was leftover.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Assbiscuits. 



If I was an ENTP porn star. Yup.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Fluffy Holly


----------



## wickedwitchofthemidwest (Nov 8, 2010)

Zoey 200 North (that's what happens when you live in the country)


----------



## Rex B. (Nov 11, 2010)

REX BORRADA

Muahahaha............this D*ck :tongue:


----------



## MGill (Feb 23, 2010)

Cock Lesner


----------



## Navis Amoris (Feb 21, 2010)

Gertje Slufter. The no. 1 Dutch porn star (after Kim Holland ).


----------



## TheYellow (Oct 28, 2010)

Freddie Woodcrest 
:laughing:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Henry Watson :shocked:

Pretty misleading since I have a vagina.


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

Treasure Youngfield


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

Sir Throbbington The Third


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

Teddy Massachusetts.

Hmmm.


----------

